

Edward Snowden petition only needs 9,500 more sisgnatures to reach goal - cleis
https://petitions.whitehouse.gov/petition/pardon-edward-snowden/Dp03vGYD?

======
dTal
And when it reaches 100,000 they have to pardon him!

Or the number 100,000 is arbitrary and asking for legally meaningless things,
like a "pardon" when he hasn't even been charged with anything, isn't going to
impress the executive branch.

